# Calf Cramps...?



## stoatsngroats (10 Sep 2020)

You may have read that I’ve managed to cycle quite a bit more recently, and I’m nourishing and hydrating correctly (I think).
Last night I had the worst calf cramp I’ve had for a long long time, through the night, and still with pain now, although thankfully the spasms did end during early morning.
Ive been eating principally vegan/vegetarian for the last 4 years, but this week have had chips for evening meal on 3 occasions, with pizza twice.
I also did a 4 mile walk, along the sand and pebbles, after being desk bound the whole day.
I have an idea That my electrolytes may have been low, and possibly low hydration too... any other ideas..?


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2020)

The moment it strikes whack a bag of frozen peas on it. As a last resort drench it at close range from a deodorant spray. The cold causes the muscles to relax almost instantly.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Sep 2020)

Oh, cool! I have frozen peas! I wish I’d known that last night 😜
Thanks!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2020)

Why low hydration, pee the colour of Guinness ?


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Sep 2020)

I get it in my sleep. I jump up in agony. There is an exercise which can get rid of it quite quickly. I have it well nailed down now, It goes almost immediately when i start the exercise. It is painful at first, almost paralysing but try it. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lszfY-_kQ4


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Why low hydration, pee the colour of Guinness ?


😂 no, not quite, just didn’t have much to drink during the day, maybe one cup of tea in the afternoon and the usual morning coffee...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Sep 2020)

My guess would be a touch of over use. The soleus and the gastrocnemius (the calves) aren't power generating muscles in the pedal stroke, but stabilising ones.

You say you've increased your riding a good bit more  + a walk over sand and pebbles would definitely contribute


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2020)

I often get cramps in my right leg at night ( always the right leg incidentally) and I put it down to my medication ( statins ). A small price to pay for a lower cholesterol.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2020)

@gavroche youd get less cramps if you had an ebike.


----------



## Colin Grigson (12 Sep 2020)

Try a soluble Mg tablet in a glass of water after a ride ... and extra salt on your food if it’s been a long one - works for me


----------

